# liquid soap



## troll knob (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried liquid soap today from scratch using Khydroxide - it started foaming when I added the lye to the oil and then started volcanoeing soon after that - what did I do wrong - once it cooled it's a thick pudding - but worried about it foaming again - did i get it too hot? or did I add a wrong oil -


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 5, 2013)

troll knob said:


> I tried liquid soap today from scratch using Khydroxide - it started foaming when I added the lye to the oil and then started volcanoeing soon after that - what did I do wrong - once it cooled it's a thick pudding - but worried about it foaming again - did i get it too hot? or did I add a wrong oil -



Do you mean KOH? Ive never had that happen to me but from what i understand its pretty normal, I use ice cubes to mix up my KOH in, that might be something you want to try if you dont like the volcano effect that you had. It shouldnt foam up again.


----------

